# Budget Trolling set up?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, looks like I got the go ahead to go over to the evil side up on Erie. I’m looking for suggestions for a budget trolling setup to run small boards and possibly dipsys. I will be fishing the shallower water around the islands. Any suggestions on rod reels and line? 
Thanks for any input


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

Okuma rods / magda reel fits your bill. Recommend you stop by and see Craig at Erie Outfitters to compare

If you are going to pull in line boards or pull divers invest in power pro line or similar braid.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

gotoith said:


> Okuma rods / magda reel fits your bill. Recommend you stop by and see Craig at Erie Outfitters to compare
> 
> If you are going to pull in line boards or pull divers invest in power pro line or similar braid.


Any suggestion on power and length?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Medium power and 7' to 8' depending on the size of your boat. I had seven footers on my 18' 6" Starcraft.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like the old guy says, 7' or 8' should serve you well. i personally like med/light. but some will say they are to soft. but i can detect hits a lot better with them. i use them for divers. but a med rod will also work for you. 

reels reels reels. there's so many choices out there. and so many sizes to choose from. okuma magda pro is the bottom of the list but they will get you by. but if you can go one step up to the daiwa accudepth plus or the okuma convector you'll be ahead of the game. these reels will serve you very well and will last for yrs. i like smaller reels because i have kids and women on my boat with small hands. and they are great for me also. i like the 17 size daiwa for walleye fishing. i like the 20 size okuma reels. but if you ever plan on salmon fishing you'll want a bigger reel. and a lot of guys likes the daiwa 27 reels and the 30 okumas. but the smaller reels is all you really need on erie. I've landed many nice steelhead with no problems. check the prices at amazon and on ebay before you buy any reels or rods.

if you use dipsies you'll want to use braid for your main line. most use 30# power pro. be sure and use a mono backing under your braid. you can pm me if you have a question that i might be able to help you with.
sherman


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys! The next step is picking the right rod holders.... my dad likes the idea of a flush mount, but are there any companies that make flush mount rocket holders that can withstand the pressure of pulling divers? I keep doing research but I just have a bad feeling about somehow one snapping and losing a rod.
Would it be practical to have 2 cheaper rocket holders for running boards and 2 heavy duty holders for dipseys and jets? 
Sorry for all of the questions I just don’t want to make any regrettable purchases haha


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on boat size....
8' and under for 19' and under boat size. Makes landing fish easier at the back of the boat.

Ugly Stik Gx2's are great trolling rods for boards. I had the Okuma's but upgraded to the Diawa Sealine's for reels.

If running braid..... make sure to use a 6' leader of mono / flourocarbon on boards. This will be like an extra shock absorber.

Can you mount tracks on your boat? If so you can remove rod holders when not needed and the only thing left on the boat would be the tracks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have the single axis cannon ratcheting holders and tracks on my boat for running divers and they are an awesome holder. right now they are 61.46 at amazon.
sherman


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Wal-Mart has "cheap" rods with line counters. very budget friendly. do yourself the favor right off the bat, buy lil better rods. line counters don't matter so much to start off. if for some bizzare reason you don't like the Erie thing you can resell it all and basically get your money back. Scotty is nice for starting rod holders. you can put them were YOU want them. they can and will take a beating. they are 360 and great for vertical adjusting angles as well. I like the track systems now myself if room allows.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

We have a 26’ sea ray bow rider. Not the idea fishing boat but it has been great for drifting and perching. I actually just accepted an internship in Sandusky for the summer so I will be able to spend more time on the lake (if I have someone to go out with me.) But, I hope to have to boat set up by May which is when our marina first allows boats to be docked.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

midoh39 said:


> We have a 26’ sea ray bow rider. Not the idea fishing boat but it has been great for drifting and perching. I actually just accepted an internship in Sandusky for the summer so I will be able to spend more time on the lake (if I have someone to go out with me.) But, I hope to have to boat set up by May which is when our marina first allows boats to be docked.


if your having trouble getting ship mates to go fishing with you you can always post open seats on here. and even ask for people with knowledge to join you.
sherman


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Check out ebay for Okuma rods. You can get 7' Classic Pro rods for a good price. 

How many rods do you want to start? 

The Magda reels aren't the best, but you can see if it is something you like doing and wang to invest the money in to do.

You can get 2 Okuma Classic Pro rods with Magda Pro reels for $129.95. Very hard to beat that price.....

But I just checked Cabelas and you can buy their house brand rod/reel combo for $48.99 each.. If I were to go that route I would get the 7'6" rod in medium power with a 30 size reel. Orders over $99 ship free right now as well. 

I would spool it with 20# Berkley Big Game for backing and top it with 150 yards or 30# power pro.

Inexpensive way to get into trolling.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright guys thanks for all of the help, so far I have compiled 4 rods 1 set 8’ 1 set 7’. 4 reels 2 Magda pros and 2 convectors. I have Berkley big game 12lb test, and 4 offshore boards. Still stuck on the rod holders it’s been a pain getting my dad to commit to something.... 
I plan on pulling cranks like deep little rippers, reef runner 800’s and hot n tots. I’m very excited to give it a try and I hopefully have a charter lined up for early May to learn how to run boards. Once again guys thanks for the help! Maybe I will see a few of you on the water!


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I would save the money, watch some you tube, and try running them myself......but that is just me.....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

midoh39 said:


> Alright guys thanks for all of the help, so far I have compiled 4 rods 1 set 8’ 1 set 7’. 4 reels 2 Magda pros and 2 convectors. I have Berkley big game 12lb test, and 4 offshore boards. Still stuck on the rod holders it’s been a pain getting my dad to commit to something....
> I plan on pulling cranks like deep little rippers, reef runner 800’s and hot n tots. I’m very excited to give it a try and I hopefully have a charter lined up for early May to learn how to run boards. Once again guys thanks for the help! Maybe I will see a few of you on the water!


Good deal and good luck! Titeloc rod holders are pretty decent for the money. I used them on my boat last year. You can get some deals on used rod holders also. Don't rule out pulling dipseys, I had a blast with them, but I only run 4 rods at the most. A lot less of a learning curve with dipseys so I'm told and cheaper although I never tried boards myself. Either way your going to be hooked.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Just make sure you calibrate your reels when you spool them up. I agree with the above post dipsy are easy and fun . That’s how I started now going to learn boards and cranks this year. I always said I wouldn’t troll for walleye but now I am hooked and like it. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Walleye seminar this sat. Not promoting it. Just fyi. 
Vics


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I’ve done the dipsy thing with my uncle quite a few times out of Huron, I just wasn’t a fan of it, but I do understand the simplicity of it. I might pick up a few extra rods and reels and fit them out for divers. I just like the idea of pulling cranks personally


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the diawa 17 line counters!!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a fan of the inexpensive Scotty/Cabelas rod holders. The configuration pictured here works well for little boards or dipsy divers. The rod holders are Cabelas 360HT for $17.99 each with base. The left rod has a Cabelas adjustable rod holder extension for $24.99 and the right holder has a smaller Cabelas rod holder extension for $9.99. Were trolling a pair of church walleye boards in this picture. I’ve been using these rod holders since 2013 without problems. Some will say they’re too flimsy but that’s not my experience.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> I am a fan of the inexpensive Scotty/Cabelas rod holders. The configuration pictured here works well for little boards or dipsy divers. The rod holders are Cabelas 360HT for $17.99 each with base. The left rod has a Cabelas adjustable rod holder extension for $24.99 and the right holder has a smaller Cabelas rod holder extension for $9.99. Were trolling a pair of church walleye boards in this picture. I’ve been using these rod holders since 2013 without problems. Some will say they’re too flimsy but that’s not my experience.
> View attachment 254626


i used the cabelas quick draw holders for yrs running flat lines with cranks and loved them. but when i started running dipsies they would twist around and just scared me. i was afraid they might break and lose a rig. so i invested in something more solid. i checked out the cannon single and double axis ratcheting holders and just liked the single axis best. i have 0 regrets about getting them. the quick draw holders will work great for anything but dipsies. and will work with dipsies but they do scare me.
sherman


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Still holding out on the rod holders till I move up to Marblehead, figure it’ll make it a little project before the boat can be out in.


----------

